# how do I control ammonia?



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

I was having fish die constantly in my tank and all other levels (pH, nitrates, nitrites, hardness, alkalinity) are all reading normal.

someone mentioned that since I have no nitrate levels that there is a certain bacteria that isn't breaking down the ammonia properly.

I've changed the water out about 1/3 twice today and saw no improvement in my betta, he just kinda sits around at the bottom resting at a 45 degree angle on a decoration.

right now I put him back in a plastic bin with half tank water and half bottled water, and have him floating in the tank to keep him at a good temperature.

what other ways are there to help promote this bacteria growth and keep ammonia levels down?


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

I also have a small live plant in the tank, lemon bacopa, I was wondering if I should take this out until the tank stabilizes since the plant can give off ammonia too?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plants don't give off ammonia, fish do, it can take 2 to 8 weeks for the bacteria is built up enough to say the tank is cycled. The only way you can control this with fish in tank is to do large daily water changes, of about 50 to 75%


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

would turning the temperature up help speed up the bacteria growth? I read that bettas are supposed to be from 75-86 degrees F. I have mine set at 82 right now but my thermometer is reading 80 which is on the other side of the tank.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Heat has no effect on the process.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Easy to assume it is ammonia if you can't test for it. Do yourself a favor and get rid of the strips you're using and get something to test ammonia.


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

yea we went out today, got an ammonia test kit, ammonia neutralizer, and API stresszyme to hasten the bacteria growth (someone told me the lack of nitrates was caused by no bacteria)

and the ammonia test came back around 1-2 mg/L, I've been swapping out water and adding the detox for the last few hours


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tank is going through the nitrogen cycle, this is why you have no nitrates yet. I would not add any type of ammonia detox. If it comes as part of your dechlor maybe, but otherwise no. You do water changes to control ammonia - NOT chemicals.

I would read up on the nitrogen cycle. You'll understand what is going on in your tank.


----------



## w0rstn4m33v3r (Apr 11, 2012)

alright between water changes (about 3 25% changes) and adding StressZyme+, my ammonia levels went from between 1-2 mg/L to .25-.5 mg/L, I've also gotten a very little amount of pink to show up on my nitrate test, my guess would be between 0-20ppm (wasn't quite as pink as the color guide for 20ppm)

as far as the nitrogen cycle, I have a pretty good idea what goes on, it's just I'm trying to get it kick started, I had my tank set up for about 4 days before I got any fish but I guess the bacteria needed didn't grow because there was no source of ammonia.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah forget the strip tests... those things are innacurate as hell... the actual chemical test is the best bet.. just do your water changes.. if ammonia level is dropping then the cycle is under way..


----------

